# Midnight Express Ride this Saturday/Sunday - L.A. to Acton at night



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Starts at midnight this Saturday!

https://www.midnightexpressride.org/

Ride from downtown L.A. to Angeles Crest up & over to Acton. Then take the Metrolink train back to Union Station early Sunday morning. 

This is also a fund raiser for the non-profit LA Bike Coalition. $50 entry fee. Definitely will be a unique experience.


register


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Does anyone else even post in the Socal forum anymore?

Besides you?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> Does anyone else even post in the Socal forum anymore?
> 
> Besides you?


no. "Southern California" on a map is a bit of an illusion. There's really not that many people here that participate in outdoor activities like cycling, and also have an internet connection.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Looks like an awesome ride. We need someone to organize night rides up here. You should move.


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

good post... looks like fun.


----------



## hithisisjoe (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm in. I registered a few weeks ago, but I haven't heard of too many people, at the shops and on group rides, that are doing it. So I'm going solo, and I figure I'll meet some good peeps out on the road.

They were limiting registration to 60 people, I wonder how they're doing with that.

Looking forward to it, even bought lights for the bike today!


----------



## flatbar (Dec 2, 2006)

*Dude...*

That looks really awesome...

Hollywood, you doing it?

I would really love to check that out...gotta think bout this one...hmmm.

--tim


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

flatbar said:


> Hollywood, you doing it?


I'm in.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*route*

the route is UP

http://www.toporoute.com/cgi-bin/bicycle.cgi?routeKey=OQQPAQAOPKILBYV


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*gossip*

one G. Lemond is rumored to be on the ride, FWIW.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Last I heard there are about 45 registered riders so far.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

What's happening with the ride? The Sylmar fire is up in this area.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

il sogno said:


> What's happening with the ride? The Sylmar fire is up in this area.


still a go as of this post... waiting on email updates to those enrolled.

Metrolink canceled service from Palmdale to LA today, which is essentially our ride home tomorrow.

wait and see...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*Postponed*

due to the fires, ride has been postponed until December 13th.

stay tuned...


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> due to the fires, ride has been postponed until December 13th.
> 
> stay tuned...


Figured it would be canceled. I might try and make it down on the 13th.


----------

